# Fox's picture thread.



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 13, 2012)

There are some amazing picture threads on here. My pictures aren't anywhere near that good, but I though I' share them nevertheless.  Here are some of my Ts. Here are my 3 G. roseas, Maleficent, Melisandre, and Morticia who is always putting her butt in the air.
View attachment 109017
View attachment 109018
View attachment 109019
View attachment 109020

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## qpLMBqp (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow, you've got good pics. I can't tell your G. Rosea's apart!


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 13, 2012)

*A few of my babies.*

1. B. vagans
2. N. chromatus
3. The only very blurry picture I could get of my L violaceopes
4. A. versicolor
5. P. ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 13, 2012)

*A couple before and after pictures of my G. rosea Maleficent.*

She looks absolutely gorgeous now!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 13, 2012)

qpLMBqp said:


> Wow, you've got good pics. I can't tell your G. Rosea's apart!


Thank you!! Haha. Maleficent is the top pic, Melisandre is the RCF in the 2 center pictures, and Morticia is in the last 2 pictures.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 14, 2012)

that RCF is BEAUTIFUL.  I may reconsider Rosie ownership if I found one that looked like that.  Mine's a sweety but awfully drab in coloration.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 14, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> that RCF is BEAUTIFUL.  I may reconsider Rosie ownership if I found one that looked like that.  Mine's a sweety but awfully drab in coloration.


Awww thank you! She is a pretty girl. I would love to see how she looks fresh after a molt.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 15, 2012)

*Couple pics of my P. cam sling*

Here are a couple pictures of the tarantula who has given me the most trouble. She, I say that hopefully, escaped two days after a molt and was missing for two weeks. Just when I had given up on, a tiny dehydrated P. cam came stumbling out from under my dresser. I immediately scooped it up and put it in a secure container. Then I started flipping out because she was in a death curl, but i dripped some water by her, and she drank for more than an hr. The shortly after that she ate a cricket. Here she is about a week after she came back. 




She molted today, so once I get pictures of her new skin I'll put those up.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 15, 2012)

Was able to confirm through my P. cam's exuvia that it is a....GIRL! Yay! And it looks like she gained at least an inch on this molt.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 19, 2012)

*Got some pictures of my P. cam after her molt and a couple random pics.*

Her freshly molted legs.


New enclosure.


Her new skin. 


My E sp. red being silly. 


My P. ornata since it molted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 19, 2012)

*Some before, during, and after molt pics of my B. vagans.*

Found out my B. vagans is male from this molt.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 20, 2012)

Considering your T's are quite small still, how do you sex them already? Do you have a binocular you use? I'm having a hard time sexing them before they hit 2.25-2.5" actually.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 20, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Considering your T's are quite small still, how do you sex them already? Do you have a binocular you use? I'm having a hard time sexing them before they hit 2.25-2.5" actually.


Hey Storm76, I use a microscope to sex my tiny Ts. It has 600x magnification, although I usually just use 200x. Even with the microscope it can be a bit tricky, but it's a great tool to have.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 20, 2012)

FoxtheLviola said:


> Hey Storm76, I use a microscope to sex my tiny Ts. It has 600x magnification, although I usually just use 200x. Even with the microscope it can be a bit tricky, but it's a great tool to have.


Yeah, that explains it  Thought so (binocular is the same thing over here)


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 22, 2012)

*Some more pictures.*

@Storm76. Ahhh yes. I vaguely remember learning that when I took German.

I have quite a few pictures so I thought I'd share some more. 
N. chromatus sling. 


E sp. red, Michonne.




A. versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 22, 2012)

*And more of my G. roseas.*

Not the most exciting T, but I still like 'em. 
Looking good after a molt. Maleficent.




Having a drink and looking pretty adorable if I do say so myself, and eating a super worm. Melisandre.




Sitting on her hide. Morticia.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 22, 2012)

*My brother's Ts.*

Since I doubt my brother will ever start a picture thread, I thought I would post some pics of his L. parahybana juvies. 
Alpha.


Bravo.


Charlie.


----------



## PrettyHate (Oct 22, 2012)

I wonder if your brother will make it up to Xray, Yankee and Zulu 
Nice pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 25, 2012)

*Got some pictures of my new Ts.*

My brother got a new ipod and was able to get some pretty good pictures of my new slings. 
B. albopilosum


C. bertae


C. fimbriatus


P. murinus


P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 25, 2012)

*A couple more.*

B. albo again


My new B. vagans


P. Murinus




P. irminia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 25, 2012)

Adorable E. sp. "red" there! I bet it'll be AT LEAST another year before mine will actually be of a decent size *sigh* - patience is a virtue hehe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow the P. irminia sling is nice. Gonna hafta grab one or ten haha.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Adorable E. sp. "red" there! I bet it'll be AT LEAST another year before mine will actually be of a decent size *sigh* - patience is a virtue hehe.


Aww thank you! She is a nice little T too. Always comes climbing out when I do maintenance on her cage. Haha. Yeah I was happy I found a sub-adult for sale. I don't have that much patience. Although I will probably be waiting a while on my new B. albopilosum sling. ::



Oreo said:


> Wow the P. irminia sling is nice. Gonna hafta grab one or ten haha.


Thank you! You should definitely get some! Beautiful little slings and adults. 

And a couple pictures of my A. versicolor.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 29, 2012)

On a sidenote, that LP has WAY too much space to the lid. I'd suggest giving it a smaller tank for now, or add a lot more substrate. Just in case that T -does- decide to climb and falls...


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> On a sidenote, that LP has WAY too much space to the lid. I'd suggest giving it a smaller tank for now, or add a lot more substrate. Just in case that T -does- decide to climb and falls...


I completely agree with you about the LPs tanks. They are my brother's Ts and when I bring up that subject he wont listen. I don't think they should have been moved from their previously homes yet, but once again he doesn't listen. :/ And they do climb and it makes me really nervous. I would hate for him to learn only when one falls and dies.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 29, 2012)

FoxtheLviola said:


> I completely agree with you about the LPs tanks. They are my brother's Ts and when I bring up that subject he wont listen. I don't think they should have been moved from their previously homes yet, but once again he doesn't listen. :/ And they do climb and it makes me really nervous. I would hate for him to learn only when one falls and dies.


How old is he? Maybe try pointing him to this board, so he can read up that stuff here by himself? Or hand him the TKG...some people who don't "like to listen" to advice have to learn the hard way - but I'd hate it to be at the expense of the T.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> How old is he? Maybe try pointing him to this board, so he can read up that stuff here by himself? Or hand him the TKG...some people who don't "like to listen" to advice have to learn the hard way - but I'd hate it to be at the expense of the T.


He is 27 and is already a member on here, in fact I believe he was a member before I was. AND he bought me the TKG for my birthday. I told him he should read it, but he hasn't yet. I would hate that too.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 30, 2012)

*Brother's Ts.*

My brother keeps sending me pictures of his Ts, so I thought I'd post a couple more.
Bravo eating.


Charlie.


N. chromatus. His is a sac mate to mine, but is a couple weeks a head in its molt cycle. It also doesn't burrow at all, where mine has made a burrow in every pill bottle its been in. Kind of interesting.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Nov 4, 2012)

*A couple molts.*

So I had two tarantulas molt this week. First my L. violaceopes juvie, Fox. I looked at the molt, but was still unable to determine sex. And since she hasn't come out of her dirt curtain I have yet to see any tell tale purple. I will just have to wait on her. My second molt was my N. chromatus sling, and I was able to determine it was a female from her molt. :biggrin: 

Here are a couple pictures of her freshly molted.


----------



## pardozer (Nov 6, 2012)

hey Fox, what do you feed your versi?


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Nov 6, 2012)

pardozer said:


> hey Fox, what do you feed your versi?


Hey pardozer, my versi is a little over an inch now. But I have been feeding it pinhead crickets since I got it at what looked to be a second or third instar. She took pinheads down like a champ even at that small size. But if you are worried about it possibly injuring your little T, you can smoosh the head a bit. You can also drop pieces of crickets on it's web if pinheads aren't available. Mine took a piece that way just last week. Versis seem to be quite voracious.

A couple pictures of two of my G. roseas.
 Maleficent threat posing. She is not a nice rose. 


Morticia getting a drink. She's pretty adorable.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Nov 16, 2012)

So I have quite a few molts over the past week or so. First of my new batch of slings to molt was OBT(a), then my C. bertae, OBT(b), B. vagans(b), and finally my C. fimbriatus. Still waiting on molts from my B. albo and P. irminia. Crossing my fingers for the P. irminia. My first P. irminia sling died before its first molt. It was in premolt, but then one day I found it dead in his container. Was just limp and had a hole in the side of its opisthosoma. I will feel much better after my new one molts. Also waiting on my versi to molt. It is taking forever. My brothers N. chromatus molted again as well, it just molted about 3 weeks ago. It has been growing really fast. We got them in June at 2nd instar when they were smaller than a 1/4 inch. After 5 molts it is over an inch and showing color. 

Anyways, here are some pictures of a few of my molted slings, and an extra. 
C. bertae


P. murinus(a) It is getting so orange! 


P. murinus(a)


P. murinus(b)


P. irminia, still waiting on a molt from this one.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Nov 28, 2012)

*New T!*

Well I got a new T today, and I am very excited about it. It was a very early Christmas present from my brother. It is a 2.5 inch H. lividum, and it's already the most gorgeous color of blue. Cobalt Blues were the first really brightly colored T I saw as a child(didn't know I could own one then), and I have always wanted one. Here are a few pictures. They aren't the best, but I will try to get better ones once I rehouse her..hopefully her. 





This picture is a bit blurry but it shows the blue the best. Gotta love some blue Ts!


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Nov 28, 2012)

*H. lividum.*

I was able to get some much better pictures of my new cobalt today when I transferred her. I just cannot get over how blue she is! 
Used the bag technique to transfer her and it worked perfectly. 





Without flash


With flash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great to show the difference of flash/no flash!


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Dec 3, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Great to show the difference of flash/no flash!


Thanks! The flash really brings out her good side! (not that she has a bad side)

Took some pictures of my G. roseas with my brother's ipod. Works pretty well! 
G. rosea. Maleficent.




G. rosea. Morticia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lexieboa (Mar 10, 2013)

Brilliant set of T's!!!!


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Mar 10, 2013)

lexieboa said:


> Brilliant set of T's!!!!


Thank you!! I still need to get some pics of my newish GBB up.


----------

